# turing 220g into rhom tank



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

any ideas about if should have verry many large plants, rocks and bogwood in there or should it be almost bare bottom. i am also looking to put in a 3dbackground but i dont want one that will take up that much room inside the tank. let me know your thoughts .


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dont keep it bare bottom go natural get your 3d backround live plants bogwood gravel power heads

make your rhom a home not a tank

heres my rhom tank its a 125 now keep up with the jones i totally expect to see a bada-s rhom tank from you nothing less will be excepted


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

ok, now i have a 220gal. i have one fx5 right now. should i get 1 or 2 more. i plan on having a 14+" rhom in there for many years.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

id get 2 fx5's.......................

If i were you id get somne nice black sand on the bottom, some very nice bogwood inthe middle and some plants around the edge, maybe with some floating plants on the top, obviously your going to need maybe one or 2 power heads as the rhom likes the current


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd also go with 2 FX5's...
Put a huge powerhead in there (a must for a rhom) and have a lot of current. I don't like how plants do with a strong current... I'd go with black sand and some bogwood... well in fact, that's what I have in a 120 for one rhom.. and he looks damn happy !


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i have had a large powerhead on there before and have had live plants doing quite well. i will see how they do in that much current. now also is that 2 total fx5's or did you mean 2 more fx5?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

A total of 2 FX5's will be more than enough filtration for a 220 gallon !


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

as long as you do reg water changes i dont see why you would need to drop another $200+ for a second fx5.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Like everyone has basically said.... go with the natrual look. It's not plain and wide open like a bare tank. I think it adds character and provides more of an amazon natural habitat.

Some people like a bare tank. Not me tho....


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

I would forget the rhom and pickup some caribas or pirayas. Thats a lot of room just for 1 fish. It will just find a corner and sit there for years its like watching paint dry and if you look around the value of a rhom has droped. Everybody i mean everyone is trying to sell there's for Dirt Cheap


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

J-Lo said:


> I would forget the rhom and pickup some caribas or pirayas. Thats a lot of room just for 1 fish. It will just find a corner and sit there for years its like watching paint dry and if you look around the value of a rhom has droped. Everybody i mean everyone is trying to sell there's for Dirt Cheap


Not true.. that depends on the fish.

I had a rhom in a 33 gallon tank... He did nothing all day, sitting in a corner. 
I bought him a 5 feet tank (120 gallon) and he's about 7.5'' long... You should see him swim in there... he's crazy about his new home !
He's like a different fish !


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thats funny imo a large rhom above 15+" shouldn't be held in nothing less than a 180gal. and those are my intentions to get a large rhom and if i cant find one that i like i will probably get some baby reds and caribie.


----------

